

Ask HN: Where are the opportunities in online education? - jmartin


======
doctorwho
The idea of forcing everyone to march to the same beat is going to end.
Personalized education and self-paced study are eventually going to win
because it's better for everyone. Slower students aren't forced to "keep up"
with the pack and better students aren't held back. The real questions are (1)
How to standrdize evaluations to see who has learned what and to what degree
they understand the material. (2) How to reallocate funds from traditionl
education (teachers and classrooms) to a new model. Solve those problems and
you've got something.

------
MarlonPro
I believe something like this is a big opportunity:
<http://www.khanacademy.org/>

In fact Khan will appear on 60 Minutes this Sunday: "Khan Academy: Model for
future of U.S. education" <http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7401387n>

